# Xmas Post



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if the Cypriot postal 'service' has a 'last posting date' for Xmas mail to the UK, please? Google only comes up with the Royal Mail however you phrase the search!

I guess the sensible answer would be 'the sooner the better' as a letter from Nicosia to me at Pissouri took 11 days, but the information would be helpful.

Thank you and a Merry Xmas to all, 

David


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You must post as soon as possible. Every year this topic is hotly complained about with the Cyprus Mail blaming the Royal Mail and vice-versa.

Don't be surprised if cards sent well in time from the UK don't reach you until February or even later or cards sent from here take only 3 or 4 days.

The source of delays is never clear. There are choices of excuses such as: The plane was full so they were sent via Greece or Timbuktu; They are stuck in a warehouse in Limassol; Your local post operative is a lazy git.

Above all, don't forget that the main Post Office workers are all public sector employees and a full days work is a concept beyond their comprehension. 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> You must post as soon as possible. Every year this topic is hotly complained about with the Cyprus Mail blaming the Royal Mail and vice-versa.
> 
> Don't be surprised if cards sent well in time from the UK don't reach you until February or even later or cards sent from here take only 3 or 4 days.
> 
> ...


It is always the same. Our packages from Germany now have a average delivery time about 35 days. DHL.

Anders


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazon delivery took 4 weeks!!! (they didn't send it from the Moon but from the UK) It was in October not even during the busy Xmas time.


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Use Moonpig.com if you want to get round this. Lots of choice (not always of my liking though), but it's the thought that counts


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone - your points and advice noted! Personal experience with Amazon has been about 14 days for delivery, with DHL about 5 - 7 days, UPS (to the door) 2 days. For Xmas I think we will go with Moonpig (who we use for birthday cards) particularly as I have just received a half-price offer from them for 5 or more Xmas cards!

Merry Xmas,

David


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Post is taking approx 3 days to reach the UK from Cyprus and five days (over a weekend) from UK to Cyprus from my experience last week.


----------

